# HUGE Ohio 8 pt. killed



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I just got the E-mail this morning with the picture. I don't know anything about the kill except that it was in Ohio and on public land.










I thought you'd like to see what we are missing. FRANK


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Bonz 54 said:


> I just got the E-mail this morning with the picture. I don't know anything about the kill except that it was in Ohio and on public land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im thinking there is some photo shopping going on. that deer has more mass on his g2 then at his bases?


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

As usual, when the "Unusual" pops up somebody has to think "photo shopped". Hop over to Ohio-Sportsman.com and get more information on this monster archery killed buck. FRANK


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

What are we missing Frank?...Ohio is catch:corkysm55ing up to us...remember the Hillsdale world record 8 many years ago!!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

The Hillsdale 8 only tied the record. The point I was trying to make, is that here is another example of what Ohio's deer program is making for them. While we languish in the world of spikes and 4 pts. Ohio, Kentucky, Missouri, Indiana, not to mention the other whitetail powerhouse States are making Michigan and her Sportsman look stupid. That's my opinion of couse. FRANK


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

You sure that's not an elk rack on a whitetail?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Bonz 54 said:


> As usual, when the "Unusual" pops up somebody has to think "photo shopped". Hop over to Ohio-Sportsman.com and get more information on this monster archery killed buck. FRANK


That rack looks photo shopped. Perportions just do not look right to me thats all. Tried ohio sportsman and cant find the thread for this deer


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Ryan, you didn't look very hard. Ohio whitetail hunting; 27 th Thread from the top, "Another Big un". It's also on ArcheryTalk.com in the Hunting Forums. There are four pictures of it there. Nobody is that good or going to take the time to photo shop that many pictures. FRANK


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49812

Here ya go. As usual, no one sure on the story. Pics look real to me. Ohio puts out insane bucks like crazy on a regular basis. Not that surprised.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Great post there Mr. Bonz - gotta love those Gimundo 8's :yikes:!!!!!!!!! Dogster.


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bonz 54 said:


> The Hillsdale 8 only tied the record. The point I was trying to make, is that here is another example of what Ohio's deer program is making for them. While we languish in the world of spikes and 4 pts. Ohio, Kentucky, Missouri, Indiana, not to mention the other whitetail powerhouse States are making Michigan and her Sportsman look stupid. That's my opinion of couse. FRANK



Yupp

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Bonz 54 said:


> The Hillsdale 8 only tied the record. The point I was trying to make, is that here is another example of what Ohio's deer program is making for them. While we languish in the world of spikes and 4 pts. Ohio, Kentucky, Missouri, Indiana, not to mention the other whitetail powerhouse States are making Michigan and her Sportsman look stupid. That's my opinion of couse. FRANK


yupp yupp


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

The grass is always greener, go hunt there.


----------



## tadmdad (Sep 18, 2006)

willy05 said:


> The grass is always greener, go hunt there.


You bet....5 out of state DIY hunts this year, thinking maybe 6 next year. MI isn't going to get my $30 ever again, unless they make it a tax deduction.


----------



## ohio bound (May 15, 2011)

hunted ohio for 6 day's this year,the bucks i saw hunting and the ones i saw driving around down there are massive, go to the ohio dnr website and looks at the photos of the 2011 kills....wow...hey, they only allow ONE buck TAG...


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

One buck tag with probably half as many hunters!


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

willy05 said:


> The grass is always greener, go hunt there.


I agree heading out of state next for sure...


----------



## RageInCage33 (Nov 15, 2011)

Deer wasn't shot on public land but it is a MONSTER!! There is no photo shopping whatsoever, this deer is legit. Seen it in person!!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

My Dad (who is from PA) did a ML hunt in late October or early November of this year on some property in Southern Ohio. I've seen the pictures of his buck. It was 165 supposedly. I know it dwarfs anything I've seen. Body is huge and so is the rack. It wasn't a public land deer but it wasn't fenced either.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like a great buck. But wouldnt look so phoney if he would grabbed the antlers and took a picture naturally, rather than trying to push it towards camera.


----------

